# Alfalfa Hay. Needed or Not?



## Cottage Cheese (Jun 29, 2009)

Hey all,

I am getting two pygmy doelings in two days that were born around feb. I am putting them into my chicken run, which is huge by the way, and full of weeds. Will they REALLY need alfalfa hay or not? Also, Will my roo attack them?


----------



## wynedot55 (Jun 30, 2009)

no they dont need alalfa hay.as for your roo bothering them i dont know.youll just have to watch an see if he bothers them.


----------



## freemotion (Jun 30, 2009)

Until recently, I had an AWFUL rooster, very vicious, but he respected all the goats.  He did go after the babies  the first time he saw them, but apparently recognized the murderous glaze that was in my eyes when I chased him off, and he never bothered them again.

Don't let your goats have access to the chicken feed.


----------



## Cottage Cheese (Jun 30, 2009)

Okay, i wont. I was thinking of seperating him until they are settled in the pen, so he could see that they are not bad. Thanks for the advice,


Cottage Cheese


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (Jun 30, 2009)

oh there you are again!


so about your roo - HE might be the target! i kept my minis with my hens all winter and two of my roos slept with them in their pen. one morning i went out to find Little Rooster (yes that was his name before it became "stew") upside down and stuffed between the bedding and the door. 

i was sure he was dead but he sprung up when i unwedged him. 

the minis stomped on him! yikes! and they have chased a couple of my hens - good thing the hens are quick!

i wouldnt worry too much about them - just watch and see what happens. 

two things on this:
1. if you are not milking chances are you wont need good quality hay (alfalfa) especially in summer when they can eat all your darn weeds.  in fact, you want them to be a little 'motivated' to eat the weeds... so i wouldnt feed them much hay or bagged food. if you live in a cold climate you'll need different instructions for winter - PM or email me

2. i'm going to yell this:  DONT LET THE GOATS GET INTO THE CHICKEN FEED!!  if they eat too much of them it can make them sick and/or die.

goats are crafty and can squeeze thru small openings.... so you'll have to figure out a way to keep them out of the hen food. 

i see that you have several post - lemme know if you have a list of questions


----------

